# Oscoda/AuSable this weekend?



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can only fish "The Secret Spot" from a boat, right? I know that place, LOL. Maybe we'll bump into each other there.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

fishndude, nope I'm a wadding fool. I'll be in a white 2006 ford F150 dads truck he's driving.I'll be dressed in all green with a bag instead of a vest. Just look for the best looking guy on the river:chillin:


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Me and the crew will be up there friday-sunday staying away from all the cityidiots.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh well :irked: hope it all works out in the end but I had a big change in our plans... 

All of you that were able to make it up can personally thank me when they return and read this post, at which time you'll come to realize exactly why you had such a great time and successfull trip! I fully expect to hear that the rain stopped, the weather was great and the river was full of fresh chrome, as well everyone took home a limit........ All because I had a change in plans and could not make it for a one day run up and back fishing trip. Chain of events lead me to thinking it will be better when I can be there next weekend, for the whole weekend along with Monday and Tuesday.  

Hope all who went had a great time! Please post a report I can read while banging my head against the wall :banghead3 next to my computer....


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Well Burksee for what its worth, this may be a blessing in disguise...
Hope you slay'em next week...
Tight lines Wally...


----------

